# this content cannot be displayed because your tv does not support hdcp 2.2



## VAer

Receiver: Denon AVR - X3400H Receiver
TV: Mi Box Android TV

I found some threads on internet, but still have no ideas how to make the adjustment on Receiver. It had been working fine all the time, but I have not used it for the past two weeks.

Thanks.


----------



## Colbyt

I'm not sure there is anything for you to change.


This article might be your best read: https://suesselectronics.com/blog/hdcp-2-2/


And thanks, you may have saved me some misery in the near future as I was not aware of this.


----------



## VAer

Colbyt said:


> I'm not sure there is anything for you to change.
> 
> 
> This article might be your best read: https://suesselectronics.com/blog/hdcp-2-2/
> 
> 
> And thanks, you may have saved me some misery in the near future as I was not aware of this.


Thanks for the information, but how to explain it had been worked fine before, until I updated Denon receiver last night.

Is there anyway to remove the update?

Thanks.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

what's your video source? that's the device complaining.


----------



## VAer

u3b3rg33k said:


> what's your video source? that's the device complaining.


I have the information in my first post, it is Mi Box Android TV. 

I have used it for quite a few times, it worked fine all the time, until there is denon receiver update last night.

Thanks.


----------



## zolakk

VAer said:


> I have the information in my first post, it is Mi Box Android TV.
> 
> I have used it for quite a few times, it worked fine all the time, until there is denon receiver update last night.
> 
> Thanks.


You might have to contact Denon to sort this out then, since it was their update that seemingly caused the issue. If you do, it would be of great benefit to the community if you came back and updated us with the resolution in case someone else ends up with the same problem.

As an aside, thank you for posting this as I have been looking to upgrade my receiver and had no idea HDCP 2.2 was something I needed to really pay attention for.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Sanders

It's not just Denon. Onkyo updates are doing the same thing.



What you could try doing is running HDMI from the box directly to the tv, then run an audio line from the box to the denon.


----------



## Dave Sal

Have you tried to reset the Denon receiver to factory settings? If it works, make sure to turn off any automatic updates. Also, keep in mind that if the receiver is restored to factory settings, you'll have to set it up again just like you did when you first got it. 


http://manuals.denon.com/AVRX3400H/EU/EN/GFNFSYvyalrwrt.php


----------



## Deja-vue

The Denon is HDCP 2.2 compliant on all HDMI ports. I wonder if the TV supports it.
You could try DRM Info on the MI Box from the Google Store to find out the level of the HDCP.


----------



## VAer

Dave Sal said:


> Have you tried to reset the Denon receiver to factory settings? If it works, make sure to turn off any automatic updates. Also, keep in mind that if the receiver is restored to factory settings, you'll have to set it up again just like you did when you first got it.
> 
> 
> http://manuals.denon.com/AVRX3400H/EU/EN/GFNFSYvyalrwrt.php


No plan to restore to factory setting at this moment. Have sent an email to Denon customer service yesterday, hope they can reply soon.


----------



## VAer

Deja-vue said:


> The Denon is HDCP 2.2 compliant on all HDMI ports. I wonder if the TV supports it.
> You could try DRM Info on the MI Box from the Google Store to find out the level of the HDCP.


*The fact is that the TV works with the receiver before. *

Here is the information from Google Play:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=vientotech.com.mibox2

CLUELESS on how to setup your new Mi Box for movies streaming?
- CONFUSED of all the new terms like Kodi, Shafa Market, Kodi add-ons, sideloading, casting etc?
- EXCITED with your new Mi Box and wanted to start watching movie immediately, BUT LOST in what should be done first before next?
- Don’t know what to do with your Mi Box after Factory Reset?

The author himself had went through the exact pain. That’s the main reason he decided to spend months of effort and invested hundreds of dollar to create this step-by-step, easy to follow guide to help other Mi Box users. 

With just USD 3.99 in-app purchase, all chapters will be unblocked. Your kind contribution certainly helps to ensure the sustainability of the app and to encourage more content to be added to the app in the future.

How this App can help you?
- Save weeks of effort researching, DIY and get the setup DONE in 30 minutes or less.
- Quick, Focused, Straight-to-the-point, Step-by-step guide to get you started in the shortest time.
- Save petrol, traveling and waiting time by handing your Mi Box over to other people to configure for you and charge you a premium service cost.

Learn to setup 
- Mi Box in 5 min
- Kodi in 20 min or less


----------



## andr0id

Your AVR and the Mi Box claim to support HDCP 2.2. 



Every part of the chain between the 4K video source and the destination must be HDCP 2.2 compliant. 



What TV do you connected and what is the signal route?


ie: Mi Box -> AVR -> TV ?


If all the components are 2.2 compliant, it's a bug introduced with the update and Denon should fix it. But it could be that they fixed a bug that was letting you use an older TV and now it is compliant where it wasn't before.


----------



## VAer

Oh, signal route is: Mi Box --> Denon AVR - X3400H Receiver --> Epson Home Cinema 2150 Wireless 1080p Miracast, 3LCD projector

It worked fine for above signal route before. (It still works fine for: Laptop --> Receiver --> Projector). MiBox does not work with receiver anymore. I had used the MiBox for a few months. The only thing I can remember is: when I turned on receiver, and got the update, then the error message pops up.



andr0id said:


> Your AVR and the Mi Box claim to support HDCP 2.2.
> 
> 
> 
> Every part of the chain between the 4K video source and the destination must be HDCP 2.2 compliant.
> 
> 
> 
> What TV do you connected and what is the signal route?
> 
> 
> ie: Mi Box -> AVR -> TV ?
> 
> 
> If all the components are 2.2 compliant, it's a bug introduced with the update and Denon should fix it. But it could be that they fixed a bug that was letting you use an older TV and now it is compliant where it wasn't before.


----------



## andr0id

I don't think your projector is HDMI 2.2 for 2 reasons. It is not mentioned in its specs and it's a HD device, not a 4K device. As such, your Mi Box is not going to send it a 4K picture even if the AVR or TV will down convert it to HD from 4K. 



Probably the AVR was incorrectly letting the 4K signal through and they fixed it. (See my 2 possible bug cases above.)


Connect your Mi Box straight to the projector and see if it complains when attempting 4K content. My prediction is that it will. You should still be able to tell the Mi Box to send HD content in some setup menu and it should be willing to do that.


I had a similar problem. I have an HD DLP TV and a 4K Bluray player. The Bluray player will only send HD content to my TV.


They do this to keep people from creating unauthorized recording devices. The mfgs have to use the HDCP chips from the working group.


----------



## VAer

andr0id said:


> I don't think your projector is HDMI 2.2 for 2 reasons. It is not mentioned in its specs and it's a HD device, not a 4K device. As such, your Mi Box is not going to send it a 4K picture even if the AVR or TV will down convert it to HD from 4K.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the AVR was incorrectly letting the 4K signal through and they fixed it. (See my 2 possible bug cases above.)
> 
> 
> Connect your Mi Box straight to the projector and see if it complains when attempting 4K content. My prediction is that it will. You should still be able to tell the Mi Box to send HD content in some setup menu and it should be willing to do that.
> 
> 
> I had a similar problem. I have an HD DLP TV and a 4K Bluray player. The Bluray player will only send HD content to my TV.
> 
> 
> They do this to keep people from creating unauthorized recording devices. The mfgs have to use the HDCP chips from the working group.


The bottom line is: it worked all the time before. laptop videos should have different kinds of signals, and laptop is still working fine.


----------



## Bob Sanders

I think AndrOid nailed it on the head. Your projector is not 2.2 compliant. The reason why it's most likely not working now is that denon plugged a leak with the new firmware.


The laptop is most likely sending a 1080 (HDCP 1.4) signal which is why it works. That's just a guess though.



In any event, I've heard that a few people with similar issues used a HDCP 1.4 splitter to solve the problem.


https://www.amazon.ca/ELUTENG-Split...top+Projector+HDMI+Amplifier+1+input+2+output


----------



## VAer

andr0id said:


> Connect your Mi Box straight to the projector and see if it complains when attempting 4K content. My prediction is that it will. .


I just tried it, and it works fine for Mi Box to connect to projector directly.


----------



## VAer

zolakk said:


> You might have to contact Denon to sort this out then, since it was their update that seemingly caused the issue. If you do, it would be of great benefit to the community if you came back and updated us with the resolution in case someone else ends up with the same problem.
> 
> As an aside, thank you for posting this as I have been looking to upgrade my receiver and had no idea HDCP 2.2 was something I needed to really pay attention for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Update: Denon asks me to try a different device on the same HDMI input. I connect laptop into the same HDMI input, it WORKS fine. It seems denon is NOT compatible with Mi Box TV anymore, after Denon update.

Additional tests:
Connect Mi Box TV to other HDMI inputs, it does NOT work.
Connect Mi Box TV directly to projector, it works.


----------



## Bob Sanders

VAer said:


> Update: Denon asks me to try a different device on the same HDMI input. I connect laptop into the same HDMI input, it WORKS fine. It seems denon is NOT compatible with Mi Box TV anymore, after Denon update.
> 
> Additional tests:
> Connect Mi Box TV to other HDMI inputs, it does NOT work.
> Connect Mi Box TV directly to projector, it works.



Try the splitter idea I listed above. I havn't tried it myself but others seem to have success with it. It sends a signal indicating it's the older 1.4 version. Of course you won't be able to connect as 4k though.


I have a mede8er streamer box and my denon has been asking to update for a while now and I have refused for this very reason. I like streaming my ripped movies from hard drive and from what I have heard from others, it's not a good idea to update if you have any non standard streamers or tv boxes connected.



For the future... turn your auto update off and don't update unless there is a specific problem.


----------



## VAer

Bob Sanders said:


> Try the splitter idea I listed above. I havn't tried it myself but others seem to have success with it. It sends a signal indicating it's the older 1.4 version. Of course you won't be able to connect as 4k though.
> 
> 
> I have a mede8er streamer box and my denon has been asking to update for a while now and I have refused for this very reason. I like streaming my ripped movies from hard drive and from what I have heard from others, it's not a good idea to update if you have any non standard streamers or tv boxes connected.
> 
> 
> 
> For the future... turn your auto update off and don't update unless there is a specific problem.


Auto-update: Will it be any "security" issue if never update? I thought it is something similar to computer "Window Updates", always get the latest version.

But the other fact is: projector is not 4K, and MiBox works if connecting to projector directly.

I am sending another email to denon and see what they respond.

I am considering reset denon to factory setting, if no other solutions.

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Sal

I'm not sure, but I don't think any updates for a home theater receiver would have to do with security. You're not adding sensitive data to it like you would with a computer. If I'm wrong, someone correct me on this.


----------



## VAer

Dave Sal said:


> I'm not sure, but I don't think any updates for a home theater receiver would have to do with security. You're not adding sensitive data to it like you would with a computer. If I'm wrong, someone correct me on this.


If nothing to do with security or there is no disadvantages, then I feel comfortable to turn Auto-Update off.

By the way, do you think Mi Box TV will work again when resetting to factory setting?

Basically, I need to use denon sound calibration microphone to set up everything again? What else I need to do? Forgot how to set up before. I will wait Denon customer service's response before resetting to factory setting.

Should I update Mi Box TV in the future?

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Sal

VAer said:


> If nothing to do with security or there is no disadvantages, then I feel comfortable to turn Auto-Update off.
> 
> By the way, do you think Mi Box TV will work again when resetting to factory setting?
> 
> Basically, I need to use denon sound calibration microphone to set up everything again? What else I need to do? Forgot how to set up before. I will wait Denon customer service's response before resetting to factory setting.
> 
> Should I update Mi Box TV in the future?
> 
> Thanks.



My philosophy is if everything is working as it should, I won't allow any auto updates to avoid the situation you're facing now. My guess, and it's only a guess, is that if you do a factory reset it should work just like before. 

If you choose to go that route, I'd recommend that you write down all the steps you take in setting it up again, including all of the individual sound calibration settings that you got with the microphone. That way it should be easier to do it again if you ever find yourself in a similar situation. Good luck.


----------



## VAer

Dave Sal said:


> My philosophy is if everything is working as it should, I won't allow any auto updates to avoid the situation you're facing now. My guess, and it's only a guess, is that if you do a factory reset it should work just like before.
> 
> If you choose to go that route, I'd recommend that you write down all the steps you take in setting it up again, including all of the individual sound calibration settings that you got with the microphone. That way it should be easier to do it again if you ever find yourself in a similar situation. Good luck.


Thanks for the suggestion, I will take setup notes this time, if I decide to reset to factory setting. I am waiting for denon customer service and see if they can provide the solution better than resetting to factory setting.


----------



## Bob Sanders

VAer said:


> Auto-update: Will it be any "security" issue if never update? I thought it is something similar to computer "Window Updates", always get the latest version.
> 
> But the other fact is: projector is not 4K, and MiBox works if connecting to projector directly.
> 
> I am sending another email to denon and see what they respond.
> 
> I am considering reset denon to factory setting, if no other solutions.
> 
> Thanks.



I could be wrong but I don't think a factory reset downgrades the firmware back to original. It simply returns all all the settings back to default and clears all memories.


----------



## VAer

Bob Sanders said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think a factory reset downgrades the firmware back to original. It simply returns all all the settings back to default and clears all memories.


Sounds like it will not fix the issue. Sad. I will give it a try in a few days, still waiting for denon customer service's reply.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## VAer

Bob Sanders said:


> I think AndrOid nailed it on the head. Your projector is not 2.2 compliant. The reason why it's most likely not working now is that denon plugged a leak with the new firmware.
> 
> 
> The laptop is most likely sending a 1080 (HDCP 1.4) signal which is why it works. That's just a guess though.
> 
> 
> 
> In any event, I've heard that a few people with similar issues used a HDCP 1.4 splitter to solve the problem.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/ELUTENG-Split...top+Projector+HDMI+Amplifier+1+input+2+output


Does this one ( https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06Y4D7GVQ ) work for me? It is from USA Amazon site, your recommendation is from Canada Amazon site.

It does not seem those are what I need, I only need one output, why both products come with two output? It does not sound like I need signal splitter, instead, I need signal converter.

Thanks.


----------



## GrayHair

*Never seems to fail.*

It never seems to fail. They will upgrade it until it doesn't work. Then they have a reason to release the new model.


Said with tongue planted firmly in cheek, but there is an element of truth in it.


----------



## Bob Sanders

VAer said:


> Does this one ( https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06Y4D7GVQ ) work for me? It is from USA Amazon site, your recommendation is from Canada Amazon site.
> 
> It does not seem those are what I need, I only need one output, why both products come with two output? It does not sound like I need signal splitter, instead, I need signal converter.
> 
> Thanks.



They're splitters, but you don't need the splitter section. What you need is something which tells the Denon you're plugged into a 4k tv. The splitter is 4k compliant (so it says anyway) so denon SHOULD see a 4k complaint "TV" when it looks at the splitter.


That's what the theory is anyway. There have been some who have tried it and claimed success. I have never tried it though. I don't update my Denon for these very reasons so I have no need to try it.




I would look at this splitter (it's hdcp2.2 compliant):


https://www.amazon.com/Orei-Splitter-Ports-Supports-Control/dp/B016O5NMMC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1536624657&sr=8-1&keywords=OREI+1x2+2.0+HDMI+Splitter+2+Ports+with+Full+Ultra+HDCP+2.2%2C+4K+at+60+Hz+%26+3D+Supports+EDID+Control-HDY-102&dpID=31BTHKiiPRL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


As noted in the amazon comments/reviews:




> Works great as an hdcp 2.2 checkpoint for non hdcp 2.2 compliant tvs or monitors. This will allow you to stream from a Roku 4 or Fire TV in 4k.


----------



## VAer

Bob Sanders said:


> They're splitters, but you don't need the splitter section. What you need is something which tells the Denon you're plugged into a 4k tv. The splitter is 4k compliant (so it says anyway) so denon SHOULD see a 4k complaint "TV" when it looks at the splitter.
> 
> 
> That's what the theory is anyway. There have been some who have tried it and claimed success. I have never tried it though. I don't update my Denon for these very reasons so I have no need to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would look at this splitter (it's hdcp2.2 compliant):
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Orei-Splitter-Ports-Supports-Control/dp/B016O5NMMC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1536624657&sr=8-1&keywords=OREI+1x2+2.0+HDMI+Splitter+2+Ports+with+Full+Ultra+HDCP+2.2%2C+4K+at+60+Hz+%26+3D+Supports+EDID+Control-HDY-102&dpID=31BTHKiiPRL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
> 
> 
> As noted in the amazon comments/reviews:


You make me confused. The error message shows "NOT supporting hdcp 2.2" while the amazon product link shows "with Full Ultra HDCP 2.2".

Edit: Forgot about it. I did not buy anything, just replace Mo Box TV with spare Fire TV. It works fine. Not idea why Fire TV works fine with receiver, but MiBox does not work with receiver. MiBox works fine with TV.


----------

